# Wean or bottle feed? Help.



## Bridgemoof (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, today I got a 5-7 week old lamb who has not been totally weaned from its mother yet. I got it thinking it would make a good companion for my 5 week old bottle baby, plus I just wanted to have another Jacob ewe lamb. Anyways, the guy was selling 5 of them on Craig's List and heaven only knows what would happen to them, but I can guess (not that I have a problem with that..but that's another discussion). So we bought all 5  took one home today and are going to go back for the others within the next week.

So, thinking I could just waltz into the house with this new baby and have her sit alongside my other bottle baby and just start nursing from the bottle....well, you can imagine it did not go as planned. I'm finding out that not much in this sheep business goes as planned. For example, my little bottle lamb Lottie now sleeps upstairs in our bedroom next to the bed, next to her "mommy." Me. lol

So anyways, this new lamb was pretty wild and upset. She ransacked the house, lol. She wouldn't take the bottle. I ended up putting both of them outside in the barn in a stall for the day, but ended up taking Lottie back in because she was crying too and I felt bad for her. (Note to self: never get too attached to a lamb, it is not a DOG, it cannot be potty trained. It grows up to be a SHEEP. lol)

So we force fed the baby outside tonight a little from the bottle, gave it feed and grass and hay, and it's among my other sheep. But its still upset and crying and I feel bad and no doubt will be unable to sleep. 

So my question is: Should I just try and wean it off milk entirely or force it to take the bottle somehow? How should I merge these 2 sheep together without me feeling bad? Am I being ridiculous? Selfish? stupid?

How should I handle this situation? What's the best thing to do for both sheep? I do want Lottie to go outside and be a "sheep" but don't want her to be in despair. I've created a monster and next time I'm doing HEAD GATE thing on the mother!!!!

Thank you sage shepherds for your words of comfort, if you have any.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a picture of Lottie (left) and her new sister, the feral Jacob ewe. Lottie is "showing her the ropes". Literally.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 31, 2012)

I would just wean. She looks pretty old and the older they are the hard it is to train the to the bottle. If you concerned that she does need milk you could always offer it in a bucket. But she should be just fine with out it. If you want to tame her down it helps if you keep them in a small pen without any other sheep.
 Lottie will get over it. We raised two bum lambs last year and after they got over the shock of being banished to the wilds they found they liked being a sheep. The friendlier of the two still comes for the occasional walk around the kitchen.  Once the others get there Lottie will be so happy the have a play group .  Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL babies.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Brownsheep, you have no idea how helpful your words have been!

I am going to put Lottie out there in the pen with the other one today.

Hopefully by this time next week it will all be a laughable memory.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I"d put them both out in the pen.  Lottie will cry, but will get over it (as Brownsheep said) and since she's so tame she'll help the new lamb adjust and see that you're not so bad.   I think she she should be fine to wean now.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Aggie!

I put Lottie out there this morning and I only hear occasional crying bouts, but I don't even think its Lottie, I think its the new one still "Fluffy." I think they are both going to be okay!   MY DH thinks we should keep the new ones locked up for a few days until they get over being separated from their mothers, otherwise they will be wild in the pasture trying to find their mom and might even try to jump a fence. I think he's probably right. Once they calm down I can let them out with the other sheep.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Reading about your dilemma with Lottie has been a help to me- I am going through a slightly similar situation with my baby foster lamb. I have had concerns I am making her into a dog...
She is very attached to me, but I don't know how to handle it otherwise... So your situation has encouraged me- that mine will adjust and adapt and be a sheep!
Mine has been doing very good at going potty on piddle pads... I was beginning to think she was just about paper trained!

Thanks for the great pictures- what cuties!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 1, 2012)

Gosh Sandy, a lot has transpired since I posted that a month ago.

Well, it ended up that Lottie came back in and Fluffy stayed out. The week after we got Fluffy, we picked up her 4 brothers. I went through the same thing keeping them penned up for a day or two. I tried to get them to take the bottle and they didn't want any of it. They cried the first night and day, but when the other sheep were outside their pen they calmed down. When I finally let them out they were fine! They eat the creep feed just fine, and they are out on pasture all day.

I would let Lottie out all day with them, but bring her back in at night because I felt bad. But for the last 2 weeks she's been sleeping out with them, too. She doesn't quite fit in with the others, she still wants to be with me. She sleeps off by herself, she doesn't cuddle up next to any of the others.  She is STILL on the bottle, but I was going to try cutting her off this week. She only cries occasionally, but usually if she sees me. It's been tough on me. She is still making the transition into being a full time sheep. But I think she'll make it! To me though, I think "why should I push it if it makes me and her unhappy?" There's just no point. I can take as much time as we both need to make the transition.

Good luck with your half dog/half sheep Sandy. I am amazed you almost had her potty trained, and if I could have done that with Lottie she'd STILL be in the house! lol


----------

